# Poljot Deluxe Repair Or Not?



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been picking through my collection and this poljot is missing its rotor assembly










It works fine as a handwound is it worth repairing and how difficult is finding parts ? Or would it be better moving it on to someone else for spares etc?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I suppose the question to ask is - how much do you like it? I think it's lovely and if it works as a handwound I'd probably leave it as it is. If you want it to be completely original then fix it up!


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I wear it a bit but with some incoming watches I'm loathed to spend any money on it guess it'll stay as is for the moment.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Elegant looking time piece.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

looks great.. even if not perfect..wish I could buy one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I'd be inclined to set a search on fleebie for one - even a non-worker - so as to get the rotor assembly and replace it. :yes:

If you get one cheap enough - or with the same movemnet - it would be worth it to restore back to original working condition :lol: It *is* a nice looking watch, very dressy and looks like it wears well!


----------

